# KMplayer, e il menu del DVD?

## alnews

Ragazzi non trovo l'opzione in KMplayer per visualizzare il menu del DVD (o almeno cambiare lingua di default), come si fa?

----------

## misterwine

Mplayer non supporta i menu dei dvd... e nemmeo kmplayer penso. Se non sbaglio un developer lo aveva scritto nel forum che mplayer avrebbe un sistema di navigazione per i menu dei dvd ma sicome fa pena viene disattivato.

Per la lingua   :Rolling Eyes:   ... utilizzo mplayer senza gui, dunque non saprei aiutarti... sorry

----------

## Ic3M4n

se vuoi visualizzare i menù dei dvd devi appoggiarti alle xine-libs e quindi a xine come player. credo che anche vlc li supporti ma non ne sono sicuro.

con gmplayer se fai click dx sulla schermata ti viene proposto un menù in cui è presente anche il cambio di lingua. in kmplayer non so.

----------

## alnews

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la lingua    ... utilizzo mplayer senza gui, dunque non saprei aiutarti... sorry

 

Ok, allora che comando dò per cambiare la lingua e mettere il fullscreen?

----------

## Kernel78

 *alnews wrote:*   

>  *misterwine wrote:*   
> 
> Per la lingua    ... utilizzo mplayer senza gui, dunque non saprei aiutarti... sorry 
> 
> Ok, allora che comando dò per cambiare la lingua e mettere il fullscreen?

 

Devi usare proprio quelli che vengono descritti in  *Quote:*   

> man mplayer

 

Le linee guida prevedono che si cerchi almeno un po' nella documentazione prima di postare ...

----------

## misterwine

```
mplayer dvd://1 -alang it,en
```

Seleziona  la  traccia  italiana  su  un  DVD  e passa all'inglese se l'italiano non e disponibile. Il numero uno dovrebbe stare per il numero del titolo.

Per passare alla modalità full-screen basta pigiare il tasto f.

```
mam mplayer
```

e al massimo per cercare una parola poi fai

```
/parola
```

e vedrai che trovi molte cose interessanti sulle funzionalità di mplayer... comunque magari prova a controllare sui menu di kmplayer, mi sembra strano che non si riesca a cambiare titolo o lingua.

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se vuoi visualizzare i menù dei dvd devi appoggiarti alle xine-libs e quindi a xine come player. credo che anche vlc li supporti ma non ne sono sicuro.
> 
> con gmplayer se fai click dx sulla schermata ti viene proposto un menù in cui è presente anche il cambio di lingua. in kmplayer non so.

 

Kmplayer fa da gui anche alle xile-libs (o come cavolo si chiamano).

----------

## alnews

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *alnews wrote:*    *misterwine wrote:*   
> 
> Per la lingua    ... utilizzo mplayer senza gui, dunque non saprei aiutarti... sorry 
> 
> Ok, allora che comando dò per cambiare la lingua e mettere il fullscreen? 
> ...

 

Ho provato (prima di postare) a leggere man mplayer ma mi sono perso tra le millemila opzioni che prevede, ho anche cercato sul forum/google ma non ho trovato niente di molto significativo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *alnews wrote:*   

> Ho provato (prima di postare) a leggere man mplayer ma mi sono perso tra le millemila opzioni che prevede, ho anche cercato sul forum/google ma non ho trovato niente di molto significativo.

 

Allora apri una discussione dove chiedi aiuto per imparare ad usare man ...

come ha già detto misterwine basta un 

```
/parola
```

per fare una ricerca in una pagina man e con n ti sposti alla successiva occorrenza del termine.

Nel tuo caso sarebbe bastato

```
man mplayer

/lingua
```

e avresti trovato SUBITO l'opzione -alang

Posso capire che uno non si sogni le opzioni di man e proprio per questo esiste la possibilità di dare 

```
man man
```

 e visto che ci siamo ti consiglio anche 

```
man less
```

 visto che di default viene usato less come pager da parte di man.

----------

## Mamon

kmplayer supporta anche le xine-libs, se compili kmplayer con la USE xine, allora puoi scegliere di far usare a kmplayer il motore xine, nelle opzioni, che supporta completamente i menu' del dvd

----------

## vincent78

ciao a tutti...[/b]

qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a visualizzare la schermata iniale in kmplayer v. 3.6.0.87 intendo quella dove ci sono le service app dove puoi accedere ai video alla musica ai dvd e service store.

non so perchè ma quando avvio il programma entra diretto nella schermata grigia con il logo al centro.

vi ringrazio di cuore a tutti

----------

